# Top Bar Hives by kenny61



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are the hives I build in NC...Ive built close to 300 of these hives and the cypress hives are my very favorite!


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Perhaps i can get another picture on here too..


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice. I'm looking to build one or 2 this year just to play with. Very cool pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Forget the top bar, look at that hive stand...something I'd expect to see in the winter olympics - nice work.


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Astro...notice the water in the cans at the base of the poles...nice little mote to keep the ants out of the hives


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

Man that is one good looking hive. Is that plexi-glass on the side? Also, very creative on the motes. You say you have built 300, are they for sale?


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Risky,
I build many of these hives every year for sale. I sell locally and on Ebay but anyone purchasing one of my hives here will save a minimum of $25 over my Ebay prices. Yes, I inset a piece of plexi glass in some of these hives. The hives I build out of Cypress wood are around 1 inch thick and are built to last for many years. I use all KREG Jointery to allow me to put the fasteners on the inside of the hives and out of the elements. You can see more of my hives I've built at www.kenny61.wordpress.com 

If you email me at [email protected] with youur zip code I can give you a shipping cost to your area. Thanks

kenny


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

nice looking hive. looks just like a custom wood kits hive. i checked out your ebay auction. 175$ for the hive sounds close but 91$ for shipping is that a mistake?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If discussing price on items for sale, this will need to get moved to the for sale forum.


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Barry...Sorry about that..If you guys wanna talk prices I have these in the For Sale section too. 
Ive been shipping these hives in two boxes lately andd saving about 20-30 dollars off of the shipping calculators prices. They weigh about 80 pounds so you can imagine they arent cheap to ship. I have them in over 30 states from coast to coast.Thanks everyone...you can contact me at [email protected] if you would like to discuss pricing any further

:shhhh:


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ive built these out of Pine, Cypress, Red Cedar and Hickory woods. They arent *kits*. This is my own design developed over the years after building a bunch that were too small and losing my bees because of it.


----------



## sevenbravo (Sep 30, 2010)

Kenny, Are you filling the pocket holes on the inside of the hive? 
Thanks, Doug


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Doug,
No, I dont fill them. I let the bees do it with propolis. Thanks

:shhhh:


----------



## sevenbravo (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Kenny. I was wondering if they do that.


----------

